
New York City Mayor Bloomberg to to ban Styrofoam? - filvdg
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/02/14/new-york-city-mayor-bloomberg-to-announce-wants-to-ban-styrofoam/
======
filvdg
It seems it is code 6 and can only be reused

